# 86 300zx crankshaft pulley



## Jrlandis922 (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the size of socket that goes on the crankshaft pulley to rotate the engine manually? I got the Vg30e engine in it and Everything I have is too small. I don't want to go buy 4 different sizes if I don't have to.


----------



## gdombroski (Mar 15, 2010)

Size is 23mm.


----------

